# Is Pressure Washing profitable?



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Not a bad looking fleet.






Sometimes humility kicks your a--. I brag about grossing north of $650K and this guy spends $500,000 per year..

in fuel.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Scott stone ?? he only has a couple of contracts I think, gonv work


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> Scott stone ?? he only has a couple of contracts I think, gonv work


That's what I was thinking. He'd have to generate a hell of a lot of leads to maintain all that on residential.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> That's what I was thinking. He'd have to generate a hell of a lot of leads to maintain all that on residential.


from what I understand busstops are his main source of work, and he does very well, he offers a lot of good advice on some boards


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Maybe it's time to shift my focus from painting.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing!
Must be a smart businessman.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Is that Richmond Painting's pressure wash division?:blink:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Monstertruck said:


> Is that Richmond Painting's pressure wash division?:blink:


"Something bigger" :jester:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I know a Painting Contractor that had 30 vans with 150 guys and was not profitable. What ya see is not always what ya think.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

What a setup:thumbsup:
Saw another you tube video of him showing his trucks & he has video cameras installed on his trucks to watch the work.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

I knew he had a great hot water biz, but that is unreal and very inspirational to see the video..thanks.

A true industry :


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> I know a Painting Contractor that had 30 vans with 150 guys and was not profitable. What ya see is not always what ya think.


Totally agree. There is a guy that has a multi state deck business doing around $3M/year and his net was -$82,000. He wasn't watching his expansion and advertising costs.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Totally agree. There is a guy that has a multi state deck business doing around $3M/year and his net was -$82,000. He wasn't watching his expansion and advertising costs.


Exactly. This guy has a huge amount of overhead and office staff. He pays himself very well, but as a company they are negative


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm seeing something new this roof cleaning season here in Tampa.

We have a company that will come out and spray the roof every 3 months. He charges 40 dollars per service and tells them the roof will be totally clean after 3 services. The the roof is clean for life as long as they keep up the service.

When I first was hit with this from a customer I didn't even give it a second thought. But he seems to be getting traction with it...

I bumped into him a second time this week.

This time in a town-home community that I have been in since day 1. He's marketing it pretty hard.

All of the standard non pressure co's have battled it out in this community. From the big boys all the way down to the mom and poppers selling one shot full cleanings with a warranty. Being the elitist prick that I am, my competitive golf blood gets boiling and I treat it like war. This house is Caranten, this one is Brussles, Bastogne etc. I kick down each door and win the war house to house and raise my flag (in this case it's a yard sign).

This guy is doing good. Very low over head, his insurance does not cover him to be on the roof!!!! Therefore he will not step at ALL on the roof and disclosed this to the customer! He has a small 4 banger toyota with very light truck bed setup that I most likely use more $ in fuel by lunch than him. I know this is just a job for him and not really a model yet but it could grow into one I believe. 

I tell them, what about the debris and pine needles? He tells them to have their yard guy blow the roof for them. I'm not worried the least at all about him but he seems to be getting traction with it. 

When I battle another standard roof cleaning co, it is very easy to sell. This one is like a knuckle ball from Tim Wakefield. 

Why the fook would you want to deal with a laborer 3-4 times per year rather than once? And with a contractor that will not spend the monies for proper insurance?

I also would like to add, this is in New Tampa, a growing younger $ area of Tampa. These town homes are in the back of a gated community chock full of million dollar homes. They are the retired tho, so it could be they are just clients I need to let go. I adapt and give them volume pricing, and usually I do very well in this hood. Plus, I have had a hot hand lately with selling paint jobs and I see this as paid opportunities to pitch my painting service to them.

I guess the reason why I'm wasting my time writing this is it could be done correctly and be profitable?


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

HAha the clients that went with this guy are getting second notices to clean their roofs!!!!

Cha-ching, think I'll make a doorhanger custom tailored for this one. 

Have Peerless Fix & Clean Your Roof Correctly! 

Score is 11-4 on this street so far, with the four catching some serious heat due the the roofs not looking clean. My service is being used as the standard to achieve now for the HOA letters! We had many members of the board walking the sidewalks during our last cleaning taking a really long look at our roofs and the other guys results.


I live for this kind of ****....


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Glad to hear that, Tom. Customers that choose on price never win.


----------

